# A Sunset



## TerryCurley

I'm happy with this one. Please give honest critique, I'm definitely planning to do this one again only larger. This canvas is 16x20in (41x51cm).


----------



## Liz

Oh Terry that is fantastic! Love how you captured the reflected light on the water and trees.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Liz.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wonderful piece! Love it!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan. The photo definitely does not do this painting justice. I tried but could not get a photo without a glare or the colors as deep as they are on the painting. I think it's a problem most of us have that don't have good cameras.


----------



## Jalapeno

This is really well done Terry, super job! As for critique, here are a couple of things to think about 

why are there white caps in the part of the pond (or river) closest to us? If there is wind or water movement I'd expect the reflections to suggest this movement.

Why are there are no reflections of the tree trunks in that part of the pond (or river)? From our point of view those tree trunks should be quite visible as reflections in the water, not the tops of the trees.

Again, what a super painting.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you for your compliment and honest critique. 

Those white caps are not suppose to be white caps but water gleaming from the sunlight. :surprise: I guess I didn't accomplish the intent.:unhappy: 

As for reflections...well I actually thought about that and two thoughts came to mind. First being that it is dusk and as the skies darken reflections are less. But the main reason I didn't put them in was because I thought it would make the painting too busy and actually muddy up the water. I was striving for a pleasing picture more than reality.


----------



## Jalapeno

Yes it is a very pleasing picture :artist:

I like the colors a lot.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Jalapeno. I remember you told us your name but I forgot it.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Jalapeno

Sorry Terry, it is Eric. I'll try to put it in my siggy.


----------



## FanKi

Woooow Terry, I have no words ._.

You did an incredible work here!


----------



## ARTadmin

This one is definitely one of my favorites.

It's a very peaceful painting.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Sold*

This painting was just sold to an online friend that lives in Hawaii. WOW..never shipped to Hawaii before. I think I will be doing this one again and put it up at the flea market. I'm also thinking about doing a larger canvas for my house.....Life is good! :biggrin:


----------



## Butterfly88

Really like it!


----------



## chanda95

I wouldn't change a thing! It is beautiful and congrats on the sale!


----------



## Susan Mulno

I hope you are being fair to yourself in pricing these works.


----------



## Jalapeno

Congrats on the sale! :vs_clap:


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan Mulno said:


> I hope you are being fair to yourself in pricing these works.


Not really. This one I sold for $17.99. I'll up my prices eventually. I just don't feel comfortable yet. I have a formula. I estimate the cost of the materials used then I use a markup depending on my subjective opinion of the quality of the painting. I categorize it as poor, fair, good, very good, superior.

Never have gotten a superior yet...but I will some day. AT these prices they sell at the flea market and to online friends, and that keeps me from being over run with paintings and eases the expenses a bit. My only goal is to be able to do more of what I love to do.

Now on Etsy I'm way over priced. I have one up there for $85. It's an experiment.


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> Not really. This one I sold for $17.99. I'll up my prices eventually. I just don't feel comfortable yet. I have a formula. I estimate the cost of the materials used then I use a markup depending on my subjective opinion of the quality of the painting. I categorize it as poor, fair, good, very good, superior.
> 
> Never have gotten a superior yet...but I will some day. AT these prices they sell at the flea market and to online friends, and that keeps me from being over run with paintings and eases the expenses a bit. My only goal is to be able to do more of what I love to do.
> 
> Now on Etsy I'm way over priced. I have one up there for $85. It's an experiment.


HOLY COW..are you kidding me? You sold this for $17.99!!??? You are not being fair to yourself AT ALL. This painting is worth way more than that. WAY more. It's a beautiful piece. Before you price...set your painting aside for a bit and come back and look at it with an objective eye. You don't have to be superior to get fair prices. You should get what your art is worth and at this point your art is worth considerably more than what you are charging. Your early pieces I could see you charging that much but you have evolved and grown so much since then Terry. Your prices need to grow and evolve with you.


----------



## TerryCurley

You are so sweet Chanda.


----------



## dickhutchings

Terry, I don't think Chanda is being sweet. She's being honest. This painting is one of your best in my opinion. It definitely time to raise your prices. Fantastic job on this one.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Another one*

Decided to call this one SunRise. I really like this painting. I wanted to do it again to make sure I could repeat it. Next I'm going to do it on a very large canvas like 24x36 and keep it. I don't think I can do anything bigger on my easel.


----------



## FanKi

Woow Terry, you are doing great again!

I totally agree with Chanda and Dick. Your art is starting to be impresive


----------



## Sarah

Your artwork is beautiful.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi and Sarah and everyone. Your encouragement means so much to me.


----------

